# Favorite "ethnic" food?



## StakeEdward (May 15, 2010)

Mine definitely has to be curry. I love having it with chicken...so good. I don't think I've had curry yet that I don't like. I actually used to only eat American foods back when I was in HS, but in college I've branched out a lot more.


----------



## divadoll (May 15, 2010)

Butter Chicken is absolutely scrumptious with rice!


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 15, 2010)

what is "ethnic" Food exactly.............Like anything other than burgers hotdogs &amp; grilled cheese? Im Mexican so Whats ethnic food to you is daily regular food for me!!!!!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2010)

^ lol i was going to say exactly that. non american food would have been a better title.. but then, i'm english.. so we don't eat american food... every food is a "normal" food for someone!

maybe you should be asking what people's favourite cuisine is. mine is greek.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (May 15, 2010)

^Agree with Lucy &amp; Monet.

Ethnic by definition means pertaining to or characteristic of a people, esp. a group (ethnic group) sharing a common and distinctive culture, religion, language, or the like.

The better question, as Lucy said, would be what is your favourite cuisine?

Mine's Italian.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (May 15, 2010)

As a certain dish? Spanakopita!!!!! (Greek) Favorite dish ever!


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2010)

I love lots of different types - Italian and Thai would be two of my absolute favourites, but I do like tapas-style Greek and Spanish too!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Modirty80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif As a certain dish? Spanakopita!!!!! (Greek) Favorite dish ever! YES!! ohhh i could eat them all day. for non-greek lovers, they're delicious little pastry (sort of like spring roll pastry) triangles filled with spinach and sometimes feta.


----------



## Abbygalll (May 15, 2010)

I'm a chinese lover




I have really ventured off to much else, really.


----------



## StakeEdward (May 15, 2010)

Lol, sorry, I actually was wondering how to word it in the title and ended up just settling for "ethnic." But yes, favorite cuisine also works.


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2010)

Definately Greek!! We hit most of the ethnic food fairs (pittsburgh is very ethnic). And I love greek food.. Gyros and spinacapita and pstichio. Baklava!! Yeah!!


----------



## Saja (May 15, 2010)

Shish Taouk sandwhich.....from a Lebanese restaurant downtown...they are amazing!


----------



## Darla (May 15, 2010)

i will go with Gyros too.

oooh i despise the smell of curry


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 16, 2010)

Man I never had greek food b4 But it seems to be alot of ppls fave so now i wanna try it!!!!!!


----------



## Karren (May 16, 2010)

My wife was just mentioning it.. They have a huge Greek food festival and we always go on our wedding aniversary. In 3 weeks!! Plus we have this great little greek food stand down the street the best gyros..


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2010)

I love food in general. I love greek roast lamb, gyros, spinach pie, Thai dishes, Indian dishes and sweets, Chinese (it's genetic), Iranian chelo kabobs, Vietnamese beef noodle soup, Mediterranean Tapas... I actually even liked Haggis.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 16, 2010)

Mmmm... I love greek and indian food. Roasted and curried dishes are my fave!


----------



## magosienne (May 16, 2010)

Tough question, a bit of all.

I like the all in one pot kind of dishes, couscous, tajine (morrocan), curried meals in general (aloo gobi, chicken korma especially) and japanese cuisine (miso soup, cucumber makis, teriyaki chicken, dorayaki).

But to name one meal, i could eat tiramisu all day



.


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 16, 2010)

Love japanese hibachi my ultimate favorite


----------



## Lucy (May 16, 2010)

oog mags, i love a good tajine.

you just reminded me, my second favourite food- french!



steak frites? coq au vin? boeuf bourguinion? yes please!


----------



## divadoll (May 17, 2010)

Korean BBQ!!! How can I forget you?


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

My parents were not born in this country so I was raised with a Hungarian and German and Swedish influence, so my tastes are totally European! Some of the ethnic foods I love: Chicken Paprikash (Paprika chicken). Hungarian egg soup, Hungarian Goulash. KnÃ¤ckebrÃ¶d (Swedish flatbread) with cheese and butter! I also love Goose liver pate from my hometowns local German Deli, Kielbasa, sauerkraut, Kolache bread, Beigli bread, oh and Hungarian salami and Hungarian Palacsinta (crepes) mmmmm. lol. I also like a lot of other foods, like French food, I love their baguettes and I love the cheese especially brie and bourgogne. There is also an Austrian bakery in my hometown that makes a lot of great pastries and special cakes.

This post has made me hungry now! GRRR LOL


----------



## Adrienne (May 21, 2010)

I really love Thai chicken curry. The taste is so distinct and delicious!


----------



## charlybrown (May 27, 2010)

chinese and Peruvian cuisine are great! Love the food


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 31, 2010)

African food (of course) and then Indian. I like my food spicy so anything else wont do. I frequent Chinese restaurants but thats out of habit.


----------



## PineappleChick (Jun 18, 2010)

I like Chinese, Italian, French and Mexican.

I have tried Greek and couldn't get into it at all.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 18, 2010)

Indian and chinese.


----------



## Annelle (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll just choose favorite foods from each ethnic group that I can think of

For chinese food, my favorite is a good General Tso's chicken, but I've been introduced to the honey walnut shrimp recently and it's fabulous. Always with hot and sour soup.

Thai: green curry and tom yum kai soup

Greek: dolmas are my favorite

Korean: neng myun - ice cold buckwheat noodle soup, so fabulous on a hot summer day

japanese: poke ball (like rice with sauce and sashimi pieces mixed in -- easier to eat than a huge mouthfull roll but just as much flavor)

edit: omg I almost forgot. Shabu-shabu...that overcomes sushi anyday. so freaking good. with the secret devil hot oil drops, sooo freaking mouth burning sinus clearing good

American: almost anything with hollandaise sauce (eggs benedict sooo good) or a good batch of seasoned fries with a side of ranch dressing

Mexican: erm...anything I can get with tequila...margaritas, enchiladas, tamales, chips and salsa...everything tastes nearly the same so it's all good for me.

Never got into indian food the couple of times I've tried it, and I am not really familiar with ethnic european foods.

african, closest I've come to is sweet fried plantains, but they are sooo good


----------



## Shelley (Jun 18, 2010)

I like Greek and Italian food.


----------



## ZsaZsa (Jun 19, 2010)

I love, love, love chinese food!!! The spicier the better. I also love mexican food.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 4, 2010)

Sushi!!!! It's my favorite food, period. I love it!!!

I'm curious now... what does english food consist of?


----------

